# Christmas Gifts(what did you get?)



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

did you read the "christmas" thread? its the same thing.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

i got a AXT Primal X5 5 pin bow sight, Apache arrow rest, Bohning double lock nocks, bunch of JD stuff and ammo, and ammo boxes, and i get to buy myself a new bow... i got sum other stuff to but cany really remember, that sight is awesome


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just some of my main christmas presents My awesome sight, My beastin arrows, My new apache, My new groundblind, And some ammo, all this goin on my new bow... z7 EXTREME, exept the ammo dont know how that would work... Oh and a nice new knife...


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

2315s, 2712s, a shot glass, new flannel and a christmas hat


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Scent Blocker Bone Collector Mack Daddy jacket, under armour rain jacket, a heavy duty camo flashlite, and a 12 piece butchering kit.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Heres my new baby if i could i would sleep with her. Got to throw some new sights on there and maybe a stab put a limbdriver on this morning and i love it. Expectations exceeded, sorry for poor quality pic


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebel17 said:


> View attachment 1237590
> View attachment 1237591
> View attachment 1237592
> View attachment 1237593
> ...


What kinda stab u going with, axiom???


----------



## bowtechman98 (Nov 23, 2011)

Bowtech invasion black ops!!! And a duck call


----------



## bowtechman98 (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh and I get to keep a black lab that I found while I was outside a few days ago if we don't find the owner. Hes already trained and everything


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got my flowmaster dual exhaust kit, 2 flowmaster 40 series mufflers, my custom flo orange and rootbeer bowstring for my monster, some cab mount rubbers for my truck, a few tools and a couple little stocking stuffers along w/ some .44 mag. ammo. I definitely got more than I asked for!


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

New apache rest really improved my grouping 5arrows in a circle with a 3 in diameter at 30 yds


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Youll love them flowmasters clint I like mine!


----------



## Trenthuntingpig (Jan 11, 2012)

PSE Nova NI, doz carbon Easton powerflight arrows fully fletched with nibbs, cartel target archery sight, cartel carbon stabliser, Q-shot release aid, cartel hip quiver and a PSE mustang arrow rest so pritty much the whole setup for target archery. I am really hopping for a new set of hunting arrows and hunting sight for this years Christmas and I'll just throw in broad heads and a whisker biscuit.


Do I really need to write what my equipment is?


----------

